# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  دستگاهی که امواج نور را شنود و به صدا تبدیل می‌کند

## khatereh 2

دانشمندان، دستگاه جدید اشعه تی ساخته‌اند که می‌تواند به امواج نور گوش داده و آن را به صدا تبدیل کند و موجب ورود به قسمتی از طیف الکترومغناطیس شود که کنترل آن دشوار است.
امواج نور برای رویت با چشم انسان بسیار طولانی و بخشی از تراهرتز طیف الکترومغناطیس است. با دستکاری انواع امواج نور پزشکان می‌توانند بدون آسیب رساندن به قسمت های سالم بدن تصاویر بافت‌های بدن را رویت کنند. این مبدل ابزاری جدید برای ستاره شناسان در تحقیق سیاره‌های منظومه شمسی خواهد بود.به دلیل ابزارهای تخصصی کنونی مورد استفاده در تشخیص نور، شناسایی این فرکانس تراهرتز معدود و بعید بود و محققان قادر به کنترل موثر آنها نبودند؛ اکنون محققان دانشگاه میشیگان(u-m) راه‌حلی برای این مشکل با تکنولوژی جدید یافته‌اند.محقق این تحقیق و استاد u-m جی گوا اظهار کرد: ما اشعه نوری تی را به صدا تبدیل می‌کنیم. عملکرد مبدل ما به فشار و دمای اتاق حساس است و ما آن را برای استفاده در شرایط غیر معمول طراحی کرده‌ایم.گوا و همکارانش مبدلی ساخته‌اند که نور را به صدا تبدیل کرده و صدایی 1000 برابر بلندتر از صدایی که انسان می‌شنود را تولید می‌کند. این مبدل نور تراهرتز را به امواج فراصوت تبدیل کرده و سپس آنها را انتقال می‌دهد.مبدل‌های فراصوت در حال حاضر موجود است، اما محققان شکل پلاستیکی میکروسکوپی حلقه‌ای آن را در اندازه چند میلیمتر ساخته‌اند. همچنین سرعت واکنش شکست آن یک میلینیوم ثانیه و قادر به تصویربرداری با زمان واقعی در بسیاری از مناطق است.

----------

